# Where Are The Street races!!!!!!



## thatguy (Nov 13, 2003)

hey man i live in palmdale and i was just wondering where all the dam races are.....is everyone scared of the pigs or what????


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm gonna hafta be honest with you, thats not a good way to start on this board, or any boards. In general, car boards frown upon street racing. As we say, take it to the track!


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Yeah, watch what you post... You may get banninated


----------



## thatguy (Nov 13, 2003)

that sucks.....well i think street racing out in the desert is ok, i dont think too highly of the races on major streets in the valley .....but out here in palmdale/lancaster come 2am there is nobody on the road and roads with nothing on them......lol you might as well be on a track....well if it means im might be banashed then i will not bring up the race sceen anymore...thankx for the heads up


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

thatguy said:


> hey man i live in palmdale and i was just wondering where all the dam races are.....is everyone scared of the pigs or what????



First of all, a big huge W00t to Palmdale! My old stomping grounds and I'll be moving back shortly! :thumbup: 

Second, Palmdale has a legal track but I don't know their hours or rules, sorry.



:cheers:


----------



## thatguy (Nov 13, 2003)

yea they have a track but all those trendy hondas pretty much ruin it.....there are so many hondas in palmdale...i found something that was supposed to be the street races out here and i think out of 50 cars....35-40 were hondas...me and another Se-Rrrrrr had to regulate every car there except the 240sx's that all had redtops in them and a couple of mustangs...

hey so your car got jacked...that sucks...it looked pretty clean
well i gots ta go
later


----------



## thatguy (Nov 13, 2003)

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW....THE PLACE WHERE EVERYONE MEETS TO GO RACE(STREET OR TRACK AND IF IT IS STREET RACING ITS ON A TRACK IN THE MIDDLE OF THE DESERT :cheers: ) IS OFF THE 14FWY GOING NORTH ...EXIT AVE I...YOU HAVE TO GO RIGHT OF THE FREEWAY AND YOU WILL SEE THEM ALL LINED UP AT THE IN AND OUT AT EXACTLY 11PM ON SATURDAY NIGHT

IM NOT TRYING TO BURN THIS SPOT SINCE IT IS RIGHT NEXT DOOR TO THE HIGHWAY PATROL OFFICE
THEY KNOW OUR INTENSIONS AND THEY CHECK ON US BUT THEY DONT MESS WITH US, THEY JUST MAKE SURE WE DONT RACE ON STREETS WITH PEOPLE OR START FIGHTS, IN AND OUT IS NOT WHERE WE RACE...
IF YOU EVER GO LOOK FOR ME IN A WHITE 91 SENTRA SE-R WITH A MESSED UP GRILL...LOL I LOOKS GHETTO BUT IT WAS ON THERE WHEN I BOUGHT IT OH YEA AND LOOK FOR THE 420 SIGN BABY WoOt


----------

